# Tappan flatheads



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wondered how many people target tappan for them. In the last week in a half ive got 2 nice ones while targeting saugeye, 1 55# out of about 18 ft. or water on a 4and half inch sucker and the other 35# on a shallow flat on a 3" creek chub. Makes me think there must be a great population there.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Did you not get a picture of the 55lber?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The one where he is holding it by a bridge looks like it may be they 55 lber
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

the top 2 pics are of the 55# one. I know as far as him being 51inches i would of thought he would of weighed more. Not really a species i target specificly but i do cetch them from time to time. Got a 64# one in the ohio in the early 90's but no pic back then i would have had to bring it home to get a pic and dont beleive in kill'n somthing that old.
brian


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice flathead there Brian...Congrats...tappan flatheads are starting to get few and far between...there is a paylake down by Cadiz that is running trotlines on the lower end of the lake and taking out alot of flatheads...this has been doing on for 3 years now...There used to be a great population on flatheads in tappan but it is dwindling slowing...


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow thanks for the info...u wouldn't think taken fish from one lake to a pay lake would be legal. the things people do nowadays, nothing surprises me anymore.
Brian


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Its not legal...there are many fisherman in the area that are working together to get the problem taken care of!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well im glad to hear that, just seams like a slimeball thing to be doing.
Brian


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I caught this 43 lber in '07 at Tappan trolling a shad rap in 8 FOW. I was alone, and a guy going by in his boat jumped in and helped me land it. It was released after the pictures.


----------

